# In for another 2 yrs



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

just joined for another 2 years, the 1st year has flown by


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice one Syd mate  

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Well done that man . Lots of reminders sent over the last two days.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

wallsendmag said:


> Lots of reminders sent over the last two days.


Yes got mine thanks :wink:



bigsyd said:


> the 1st year has flown by


Totally agree :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Yeah, got mine.
I'm in for another year.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Good man I am sure you will be a member for a lot more than 2 years


----------

